# New carpet car



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I put this in general because it seems to get more traffic then onroad.

I am going to get a new TC for carpet and, once again, have no idea what to get. Last year I ran a TC3 racer and helped out my dad set up "his" yokomo mr4-tc (old dual belt, not the new shaft car). 

anyway, here are the cars I am thinking about for next season:
Xray T1FK'05
Losi JRXS
AE TC4 w/ BMI chassis

I really have no preference with shaft vs. belt or ae vs. losi, so I just need a few unbiast opinions.

thanks, 
steve

edit
ok, here are some reasons why/why not to get the three I listed

Xray 
+ great parts quality
- cost, parts avalibility (at least thats what I have heard)

losi
+ "revolutionary" design 
- not really avalible right now (doesnt really matter; season does not start for another 5 months

AE
+ parts easily avalible 
- "needs" some more parts to make it a better carpet car


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

this is just a my 2$ worth ..i have raced carpet and asphault, the tc3 is the overall winner.The losi and xrays are fast but, it just worked that way where I raced.the tc3 was always the most consistant.And no they dont break easy.If you really want a tough car dont forget the shumacher.I would be willing to bet you couild get a used tc3 and kick butt with it with no hopups although the irs lightwieght outdrives are nice.I like the bmi chassis but you dont need it.I like the tc4 but until i race places like cleveland etc.etc. i will hang on to the tc3.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

RDX corally

2005 carpet national champ
won 2 classes at the snowbirds and dominating the outdoor and indoor scene
call superior hobbies asap.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

yes but majority in those 2 races, the car in the top 10 was XRAY


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

the public only remembers the winners. rdx


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

for reasons I dont really want to get into, no corally.

I'm liking the TC4 because I know how to work on it because of my TC3, but I am leaning away from it for the same reason; its pretty much the same thing, only I need new a-arms and shock towers. If I had wanted the same thing, I would have bought a FT TC3 already...

while I am at it, can anyone recommend a good, pretty much do-all charger for under $150?


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

smojoe said:


> while I am at it, can anyone recommend a good, pretty much do-all charger for under $150?


AC/DC or just DC (needing a power supply)?


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Either. Hopefully AC/DC, but I am willing to spend some more money on a PSU


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

LRP, or wait for the new novak


----------



## New92 (Dec 30, 2003)

katf1sh said:


> the public only remembers the winners. rdx


So, um yea, the XRay won 19T and mod at Snowbirds :tongue: 

along with I think 4 Xrays in each main out of the 10 

At one time parts were an issue but not anymore. I had a TC3 as first car and now have an XRay. The next car I buy will be either another Xray or the RDX. Those are the only 2 cars I would even consider spending any money on.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Don't forget the HPI Pro4


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

no one has anything good to say about the JRXS? ouch

I have heard a few horror stories about the pro4, and thats why it wasnt on the list.


sorta off topic, (but kinda on) has anyone heard anything good/bad about the duratrax Ice charger?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

smojoe said:


> no one has anything good to say about the JRXS? ouch
> 
> I have heard a few horror stories about the pro4, and thats why it wasnt on the list.
> 
> ...


ICE is Nice from what I have been hearing at the Hobby shop, We sell al ot of them at th Hobby shop I Work at! Hey Sorry Tres!!! the Pro 4 is also a good choice, i left it out of my list because of parts can be hard to come by. When I had mine I had none of the horror stories I have heard, I Had the BMI think chassis and upper deck though(before HPI had theres) And the car was awesome! Likes real small(diameter tires though) you could run it down to the white rim and never drag chassis! The thing I liked about my Pro 4 it liked Mod as much as stock with little or no change to the setup! But now I have been to the Xray and will never go back.Unles sthey go under.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

smojoe said:


> no one has anything good to say about the JRXS? ouch


 It would help if they were out! Hodge says the JRX-S will be released next week. 
I race at SoCal so I've gotten to see Kinwald, Weiss, Easton, and Tyree Phillips run the car, and it is absolutely dialed. That's not on carpet though, so I'm not sure if that helps at all.
I'm waiting for one. I sold my xxx-s a while ago (yeah, stupid move with all the JRXS delays, but I got a great deal on it) and I'm eagerly awaiting getting a JRXS soon. My second choice on your list would be the Xray.
Check out RCTech. There's a thread on the JRX-s thats over 120 pages long, and it isn't even out yet. As long as you don't mind wading through tons of "is it out yet?" posts you can find some good info. I'm on there as SoCalLosiRacer

Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

JB_The_Evader said:


> I race at SoCal so I've gotten to see Kinwald, Weiss, Easton, and Tyree Phillips run the car, and it is absolutely dialed. .


only one problem with that, any of those guys could take a shoebox, 4 tires and a macubchi 540 motor and be dialed. The real determination will be when "joe r/c racer" get the car and builds it ... will it handle well then out of the box if built correctly ? ...... how many aftermarket parts will it need to be "dialed" .......I think thats why Corally and Xray have been doing so well ..... the kits already come with stuff to make you competitive right out of the box.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

JB_The_Evader said:


> Check out RCTech. There's a thread on the JRX-s thats over 120 pages long, and it isn't even out yet. As long as you don't mind wading through tons of "is it out yet?" posts you can find some good info. I'm on there as SoCalLosiRacer


 Went through their threads on the JRXS, TC4, TC3, the new Xray, and I think the RDX. Took awhile, but I learned alot on the cars...

cneyedog-
I know what you mean. with my TC3 I just adapted myself to the car instead of the car to me. I had never raced on carpet (or even ran the TC3) so I didnt really know if it was handling "correctly." I am _really _leaning towards getting the JRXS and DTX Ice charger.

edit- plus getting parts for the JRXS is as easy as a phone call and a four mile drive down the road


----------

